# 12 year old male cat, surrey needs a home



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Contact/organisation details: I am fostering for Furry Friends in Old Coulsdon. Please PM me on here or call Emma on 020 8407 1080/0797 356 9371.
Does the animal have rescue back up?: Yes
Location: Caterham/Old Coulsdon SURREY
Number of groups:1
Group:1
Number of animals:1
Type/Breed/Variety: Scottish Fold Cat
Sex: male
Age(s): Approx 12 years old.
Name(s):Wilfred
Colours: Black
Neutered:Yes
Reason for rehoming: Saved from being euthanased after being found as a stray and assessed as too old to rehome. Wilfred is a cat flu carrier meaning that he cannot be vaccinated as it brings cat flu out in him. He therefore has to go as a housecat.
Will the group be split: N/a
Transport available: Within reason
Other: Wilfred does not like other animals, but adores children!

Here is Wilfred 

















He loves children!








He is a very snuggly boy who has a great appetite. But scarred up, but so sweet and loving.


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Mr Wilf is still looking for a home. Please don't overlook him because of his age, colour or condition. He is such a lovely cat, he just wants cuddles and a full tummy <3


----------



## babyloveya3 (Mar 28, 2010)

Ah hope this pretty boy soon finds his forever home


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Wilfred has been with us for about 5 months now waiting for his forever home.


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Wilfred is still here. I just thought I would explain a little about his illness as it is likely to put people off.

Wilfred is on no long term meds. The only thing that he needs is a course of antibiotics if he becomes snotty which is only rare. 

This lad has so much love to give and will repay his new owners in tenfold for giving him a loving home.


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Still here


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Wilfred is still waiting for his forever home to come along


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Wilfred is STILL here!


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

We have someone going to Leeds next Friday who is happy to transport, so get in touch if you are interested


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Unsurprisingly Wilfred is still waiting for his forever home


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

We have transport going to Portsmouth on the 21st of this month. If anyone down that way can offer a home, please get in touch!


----------



## Catlover2 (Oct 12, 2009)

Such a shame! I can't believe that there is no one who can take him.


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Please dont be put off if you are far away. We will put out transport appeals to get him to the right home.


----------



## lillylove (May 4, 2010)

I would but he doesn't like other animals and I have a cat


----------



## ellie8024 (May 4, 2009)

its such a shame he isnt good with other cats he is such a handsome boy


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Unfortunately we are not able to appeal for transport for Wilfred now. This is because we have found out he does not travel well at all and becomes very stressed. He cannot be sedated because of his breathing problems. He is ok to go short distances, but he cannot go far.


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

Poor little mite. I would love to have him but we have 3 cats. Are in Surrey too, so that would have been ideal.


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Now homed! Patience is a virtue


----------

